# SPI Sunset



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Practicing my sunset shots


----------



## ashirasantos (Jul 15, 2017)

Nothing like a calm sunset, great picture.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Just for fun: Messed with your photo using Lunapic software, free shareware, to get wave motion effect. Hopefully you can get better effect than I if you spend more time on it. I just discovered Lunapic last week.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice photo.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you, and thats pretty cool BobBobber.


----------

